# JAKARTA | Taman Anggrek Residences | 150m+ | 41 fl x 6 | U/C



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20160904_130828 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> IMG-20160903-WA0009 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 4 ========
> 
> IMG-20160903-WA0012 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 5 =======
> 
> IMG-20160903-WA0018 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 6 ========
> 
> level 42, 40, 30, 42, 23
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 5 =========
> 
> IMG-20160910-WA0029 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 4 =========
> 
> IMG-20160910-WA0037 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> 20160909_083949 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ==========
> 
> 20160910_164349 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ==========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-13-19-31-50 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-26-16-57-26 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-26-17-37-12 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ======
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-26-17-38-01 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160924_094342 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ==========
> 
> level 31, 43, 41, 42
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



alif1509 said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



veology said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-10-10-18-08-32 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-10-10-20-14-23 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> 20161008_145620 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 4 =========
> 
> 20161008_145343 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20161008_145216 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 5 =======
> 
> level 44, 30, 44, 42
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> 20170423_162538 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170423_162549 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> 20170423_162553 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> 14945080810005e88da0ef897f5c87c574f138f6475e42567f1a6d35f900cc517a9feeb58525f81eea92597cbd899f2dd2f2d0ae5a9d41e7a3d4b70ef5a9bb476e9c0ee875b18 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 1494508127000bace982bb108de260587098a192e294fa58f48a8be0d032c9e41508941915ee8f00555e126e17c63140e993416781940e6ccb6d16761ad63dd12cb0ce7d5c2bb by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========
> 
> 20170609_233513 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20170610_072249 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ========
> 
> 20170610_135713 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 4 ========
> 
> 20170610_141259 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 5 ==========
> 
> 20170610_151032 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =======
> 
> 20170618_171059 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> 20170617_081453 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170617_111552 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> 20170621_054547 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20170624_164134 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> 20170716_082913 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170716_082920 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20170716_171118 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



jerrytew said:


> *Taman Anggrek Residence per 17 Aug*
> 
> Yang bagian bawah dua tower condominium (A dan B) furnishingnya sudah jadi dan lagi test ligthing. Kalau malam lewat kadang saya suka liat lampunya nyala.
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



jerrytew said:


> *Bonus : Kolam renang (olympic size) dan garden, juga extension mall*
> 
> Courtesy of @arieffandy in Instagram : https://www.instagram.com/p/BVoQnU2gsh_/?taken-by=arieffandy
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> Screenshot_20170821-162236 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ==========
> 
> 20170819_151151 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



VRS said:


> 20171018_055713 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171018_055717 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

update



Kenat said:


>





desta28 said:


> progress


----------

